# Place to discuss other weapons? (Besides swords)



## Nyrotic (Oct 14, 2006)

So I was in the armoury, and noticed that there isn't a place to discuss weapons other than swords and whatnot. Curious, but do we just discuss weapons not covered in the armoury in the General Section?

-Nyro


----------



## exile (Oct 14, 2006)

Nyrotic said:


> So I was in the armoury, and noticed that there isn't a place to discuss weapons other than swords and whatnot. Curious, but do we just discuss weapons not covered in the armoury in the General Section?
> 
> -Nyro



Try the General Martial Arts Talk forum---there's a huge range of topics covered there. It the moderators think the discussion has taken a turn where there's another forum which would be more appropriate, they'll switch the thread there.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 14, 2006)

Starting a thread in the General MA section will provide more responses.  However if you may find you will get more specific information if you ask a question about a weapon under a sub forum.

For example, if you wanted to know about tonfa or bo staff you would ask under the Japanese Arts section.  

Like wise for sticks you would ask under the Filipino Martial Arts section.

I would also like to point out the search feature, if you're looking for info on a particular weapon that is a good place to start.  Feel free to revive any old dead thread by asking a question on it, or simply commenting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2006)

Armoury currently covers knives, swords and guns. What classification were you interested in discussing?  We can see if theres been a demand for it and look into expanding the area if need be too


----------



## still learning (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello, What about " Nuclear" ones?   ...bummers......

Thanks for the blast!  ...Aloha


----------



## searcher (Oct 15, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Armoury currently covers knives, swords and guns. What classification were you interested in discussing? We can see if theres been a demand for it and look into expanding the area if need be too


 

I am interested in hearing a response to this one as well.   I have a deep interest in my own continued learning and teaching of Okinawan weapons, but have no real interest in a forum for them alone.   There is not really a large desire by the general public for these types of weapons.   I know, it is becoming harder to find students who want to learn them.   Most see movies or cartoons and want to only learn the sword.


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm curious, since I haven't seen any threads on this (but there may be some archived away, who knows?)---would shuriken come under the heading of knives? They're my parking-garage protection of choice---a couple of them thrown at really close range at the face of someone with a knife is probably all the distraction you need to get away, and then some, if you're at all accurate (`practice, practice, practice...') I guess you could make the case that they're a very odd kind of knife, but maybe there should be a forum on...  I dunno, `Traditional weapons', so the sai-fans and kama-maniacs could have a place to call their own... it would depend on how many people are really into traditional Asian weapons that don't have the cachet that katanas and tantos and other samurai icons have.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 15, 2006)

Nyrotic said:


> So I was in the armoury, and noticed that there isn't a place to discuss weapons other than swords and whatnot. Curious, but do we just discuss weapons not covered in the armoury in the General Section?
> 
> -Nyro


 
Try Western Martial Arts - General. You can find Maces, Warhammers, Lances, Daggers, Tomohawks, etc. Best of luck and hope to see you there. BTW, Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

